# Rapala Xrap, husky jerk, Shadow Rap



## Bigstout17 (Sep 8, 2015)

I have started doing a lot of inshore fishing and have had the most recent success with the Rapala Xrap size 8. I have caught A lot of small redfish and speckled trout that are 14 to 18 inches. I was wondering if there is any need to change out the hooks on these since they are mainly freshwater baits. I picked up a couple of husky jerks and shadow raps. Has anyone tried these and what about the bigger ones?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, change hooks to a 4x strong size of whatever they put on them.

3-6" jerk baits work good around here all yr. long....trolling will start soon in the rivers, jerk baits trolled about 2-4 mph, 3-6 ft. below surface will do the trick in BW & Esc.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I fish the Xrap 08 all year long from the rivers to the pass and it catches everything. I swap the hooks out to size 6 Owner St36 trebles. Needle sharp and pretty light wire for easy hooksets yet usually plenty strong. For slot reds and trout they work fine. Have caught reds up to 46" on the Xrap and the hooks actually held up and the fish was landed. Haven't fished the other lures listed but I always swap out stock hooks.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

XR8 is a must have on any inshore trip. One of my Favs


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Yes, change hooks to a 4x strong size of whatever they put on them.
> 
> 3-6" jerk baits work good around here all yr. long....trolling will start soon in the rivers, jerk baits trolled about 2-4 mph, 3-6 ft. below surface will do the trick in BW & Esc.


Be careful about those 4x strong hooks they add weight changing the action of the lure. ( XR8 )


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Be careful about those 4x strong hooks they add weight changing the action of the lure. ( XR8 )


 Yep, but for my style of jerk bait fishing, it actually helps get a lil extra depth.


----------



## Bigstout17 (Sep 8, 2015)

1 cast 1 bluefish 1&1/3 fewer hooks!


----------



## Bigstout17 (Sep 8, 2015)

Replaced the hook and landed a couple more. The 26" red finished the other hook off. Had another one on and it straightened the bottom hook. Looks like I'll be replacing all the hooks on these.


----------

